# Syrah Soaked Venison Steak



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really a recipe but tasted damn good. I took this beautiful venison steak and marinated it in an RJS Winery Series Syrah for 24 hours and then grilled it with some onions and peas on the side and even accompanied it with the rest of the bottle which is over a year old and is totally awesome at this pint and cant see it getting any better then this.


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks very tasty! Never had venison . 
I just finished a whole chicken on my Weber charcoal grill. 
I am not one to always pair the food to wine but, it did go well with a bottle of Italian Montepulciano. 
Sorry no pix.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 7, 2009)

Son, that looks great but we need to work on you're plating techniques.  I made a pretty tasty dinner tonight as well but didn't take any pics due to it wasn't real visual. I made a rotisserie chicken and some fantastic Risotto. I have been making risotto until I perfect it. Not quite there yet but I am darn close.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, Yea, Yea! I looked and laughed at that and knew someone woud bust my chops but it was too late as I alreadt sliced into it when I seen all the shmutz!  It was the best venison steak Ive ever cooked yet. Venison is a tricky meat to grill cause it can dry out quick, I blasted it on both sides full flame to sear all the juices in then took her all the way down and slow cooked it for 5 minutes and then shut her down and let it sit another 5 minutes and yanked her out. Perfection!


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Sep 9, 2009)

looks good making my chops water.


----------



## upper (Oct 2, 2009)

Venison is game,game is a little rough.I love the presentation.Upper


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks good there buddy. I sure wouldn't mind some venison myself. A few weeks ago my buddy made a Caribou roast, he marinates in the rot gut cheap Italian dressing. Nice marinade for wild game.


----------



## Sirs (Jun 24, 2011)

I can never understand why people have such a hard time cooking any wild meat it is like any other meat you cook you make sure it is prepared properly before hand and you'll never have any problems with it. With venison you always want to take any hard fat off the meat and always take the outer membrane off of the meat whether it be a steak or roast once you do those 2 thnigs it will be nothnig short of awesome. I've never (knocks wood) cooked a meal made with wild meat that everyone didn't thnik was awesome


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Wade... 

How did you grill your peas without them falling through the bars????


----------

